# Marlboro Music Festival 2010



## Nevohteeb

Hello there everyone: I am a Canadian.Every Summer, from mid July to mid August, a group of about 80 musicians, of varying years of experience, (from those, still in music schools, like Juillard etc. to veterans of the concert stage, like Arnold Steinhardt, violinist, of the Guarneri String Quartet, and Mitsuko Uchida, pianist), gather on the grounds of a Liberal arts college, nestled in the hills, about 10 miles northwest of Brattleboro, Vermont. There they explore the repetoire of Chamber Music, from duets, to small orchestra. I try to listen to as many rehearsals as I can cram into 10 hectic days, of running up and down hill to the various rehearsal places there. The music is effervescent, exhilarating, sometimes deeply sad, like the Schubert Quintet in C+ (the great); and a lot of fun, like singing in the chorus of Beethoven's Choral Fantasy in C- , with Mitsuko Uchida as soloist. She is also, one of the directors of Marlboro, along with Richard Goode, pianist. go to www.marlboromusic.org. for more information.


----------

